# Cool Little Gadget!



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

arrow Holder from GKF

Not sure what they are calling it but it looks like it would hold an arrow in very well for fallaway rests.
here is a pic of it I found on another site.


----------



## cgehring (Jan 20, 2004)

do you know where I can buy one?
I looked around and couldn't find it anywhere


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

they will be out soon but havent been put on the market as of yet
they will sell for aprox 5 dollars

PM GKF Tech he may be able to get you more info on them than I can.


----------



## cgehring (Jan 20, 2004)

thanx


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

I haven't ever tried any GKF products but this one looks nice. 
I'd get it so that my arrow wasn't boucing around on my muzzy.


----------



## archer2 (Jan 31, 2003)

*arrow holder*

I had the same problem with my arrow bouncing around on my shelf on my Muzzy. I put the NAP arrow holder on my riser, and it works awesome.It is the same one that comes with their drop away for the roller guard. Similiar concept as the one shown above. I paid 4 dollars for it, and used it all hunting season last year with no issues. you can turn the bow practically upside down before the arrow moves.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*I is called the Arrow Catcher...*

It is quiet and holds arrow well for the Dropaway rests..


GKF Tech


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

As long as it is not too tight it should work well


----------



## cgehring (Jan 20, 2004)

GKF Tech:
do you know when it will be on the market? I would really like to get my hands on one.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

any one know just how tight it is?
I would be interested in something that would hold the arrow and quietly come out while the bow is being drawn back. 
I have some mole skin on the arrow shelf now but the extra insurance would make me feel better.


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

*Works for me*

Hey their team Hoyt I have three bows with dropaways and I went with the moleskin but before you put the mole skin on hot glue to short pieces of carbon arrow on your shelf were you want the arrow to sit then cover them with mole skin an presto you have an arrow holder that is dead quiet and a shelf that is dead quiet also , I also went up the side of my riser about three inches just in case the arrow should fall of when your shaking like a leaf because the big one just walked out


----------



## gafferq2xl (Aug 1, 2003)

*Availible*

I e-mailed Barbara and she wrote me back today.

She indicated that they would be going out in about 3 weeks.

Hope they can keep the schedule.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Should start Shipping some in a week!*

This one is neat..

GKF Tech


----------



## 5star (Apr 8, 2003)

The Arrow Catcher does not "pinch" the arrow in place but cradles it. The arrow comes up with the launcher very nice but the arrow will not fall out of the Catcher unless you tip your bow up side down. The material it is made out of is same as what the GKF Wisper Disk is made of. It repells moisture and dirt. Will not become stiff in the cold either. The picture shown in first post is of my bow. They will not have the red color on them but will be all black when shipped. You will love them!


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Arrow Holder*

Our local pro-shop owner should patent his idea...He takes an arrow (larger diameter) about a half inch long. cuts it lengthwise, spreads it apart (just a bit) and attaches it to the shelf with moleskin or camo tape. The arrow will press down into it and you can turn your bow all the way over and it will stay. I just use it as a guide unless I am in the woods walking with an arrow in my bow. I would post some pictures, but my 6 month old $800. camera will not work. Have to send it off to be repaired...  
Tom


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

i believe trophy ridge has something like that also that is already out


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

*here is another one*

Trophy taker makes one also.

http://trophytaker.com/id27.htm


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Nope ..neither are the same..*

The others are hard .

The new Arrow Catcher is soft ,silent and made of the same material as the Whisper Disk.


GKF Tech


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

The softer material should be better in the extreme cold.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*not like anything ...*

most are hard,
the TR one is lower profile and like a window channel piece.


THe Arrow catcher is different and made of the Whisper disk
material.

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*oops..forgot check out new updated website..*

You will like..
new products ,still need to add arrow catcher..


GKF Tech


----------



## 5star (Apr 8, 2003)

When using a dropaway rest the launcher needs to be able to pick up the arrow clean and quiet without the arrow jumpping. This Arrow Catcher is perfect for this because it is soft and will not get stiff in the cold.


----------



## *wk* (Aug 26, 2002)

Are these available yet? Where can I get one?


----------



## *wk* (Aug 26, 2002)

GKF has these now, I called them this morning. They are $3.50. I ordered 2 to try. 970-249-6700 if interested.


----------



## 1bigtaco (Nov 3, 2003)

I got mine today! Thanx GKF Tech! It works very well, it even holds my skinny axis arrows in place. Another great product from GKF!


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Yes ,they work well.*

The Arrow Catcher..

GKF Tech


----------



## 5star (Apr 8, 2003)

It will be the best 3.50 you ever spend on archery products if you shoot a dropaway rest. You might check over at www.archerydealer.com I know GKF was giving some away to try but I am not sure if he still has the give away going.


----------



## *wk* (Aug 26, 2002)

Got mine today and tried it out. Seems to work well. Only problem is that the arrow falls out of it when I turn the bow on its side like when I lay it on my lap in the tree stand. But it doesnt take much to set it in when I bring the bow up and will keep the arrow aligned from there as I draw.


----------



## Bearguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I Ordered a couple of these to try out a little over a week ago. The lady I talked to said they would be mailed out in a day or so after ordering. I will give it a few more days and then follow up with a phone call. Can't wait to try em'.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*The Catcher......*

The Arrow Catcher in full production wil be shipping next week.

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*We are....*

Shipping the ARROW CATCHER Now!
All GKF Dropawys will now come with the Arrow Catcher..

GKF Tech


----------



## 5star (Apr 8, 2003)

The first of them that were shipped were snatched up very quick but more are being shipped all the time. Check with your dealers.


----------



## Speed Star 79 (Feb 19, 2003)

*arrow Holder from GKF*

This Looks & Sounds Great! GKF Has some serious inovative designs!!! But I shoot a Muzzy Zero Effect & magnocks, so my only worries are if I used it 4 Hunting as well as 3 D would it pull my arrow out of the Magnock receiver ? & I understand that its made of a soft material but I'm still a little skeptic but if someone could send me one to check out & get me over the fear of drawing on a Buck of a life time or really messing my head up on a Tournament , I'd buy one for just about every Archer I know it woud make a great Stocking stuffer for christmas ! But thats any Drop away arrow rest owner's Fear is having your arrow fall off & Looking foolish But if they are as GKF says they are if I can get a hold of one They can be sure even though I'm not sponsered by them ! But ! if its as good as they say it is. Every shooter I know will hear from me how Great of a product it is ! Oh GKF atleast Let us Know when & where 2 Get One !!!


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

I haven't tried it yet (hint hint GKF) but hopefully the foam is soft enough the rest will raise the arrow without exceeding 4.5 oz of drag, if not it may cause the Magnock nock to disengage from the receiver.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Mag....It is..*

soft and quiet!
It can be trimmed to clear best...

The Arrow Catcher is up on our web site..

http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com


GKF Tech


----------



## ShadowAce (Dec 18, 2003)

I can't find it on the site. How about a direct link to the page? Thanks!!


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

Go to "Products"

Then click on "Containment Rests & Hot Items"


----------



## Bearguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well lets see, I orded two of these arrow catchers from GKF about 4 weeks ago. I called them about a week ago and they told me that my order was just sent to shipping, and it should ship in about a day or so. Ok I thought, but now its been over a week and no arrow catcher yet. So I call again today, (and after beeing on hold for a bit) the lady I talked to today now tells me that she has my order in her hand and it will be shipped tomorrow. I told her that I had heard this story before about a week or so ago when I called. She said "huh". Well hopefully the story is right this time and I will be getting these in the mail in a few days.
Just thought I would share my experience with ordering these.


----------



## 1bigtaco (Nov 3, 2003)

I got mine in about 3 days....thanks GKF TECH!!!


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*We have these in stock...*

The Arrow Catcher is now supplied with all GKF Dropaways incliding the T.K.O.

GKF Tech


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

Has anyone tried these with the Magnocks yet? Just wondering about possible disengagement.

tbailey


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Yes it works with Mags....*

It is made of a a soft sturdy material which our new Whisper Disk is made out of.
You can easily cut and trim if necessary with scissors.

GKF Tech


----------



## cobweb (Mar 19, 2004)

*TKO*

I ordered a TKO through my dealer but didn't recieve the arrow catcher. it looks much better then what i have. how can i obtain one. thanks


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Cob...*

Got a Arrow Catcher on the way!

In reply to your pm about free Catchers on Archerydealer.com .


GKF Tech


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

Magnocks no problem! Very low friction foam material, and not a "tight" fit. Just the right size to keep the arrow from falling around side to side, etc.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Yes ...you can also,*

Trim back fingers on Arrow Catcher to clear.

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*This is it...*

Moved it up..

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*All Dropaways by GKF ...*

NOW come with the Arrow Catcher...

GKF Tech


----------

